# Received My G0776



## m4banger (Dec 7, 2015)

Ordered on 14Nov2015 had UPS trucking at my driveway 20Nov2015 only to have the driver tell me the guys doing the loading did not put it on a  pallet and could not get it off the truck. The driver was very appoligetic and just wanted to let me know he would return on Monday. New driver arrived Monday around noon. I was a bit worried he would leave it in the road in front of my house, not so! he pulled it down my driveway and set it in my garage at the spot I had lined out a BIG thanks and a generous tip was in order and received.
  Shipping crate had a fist size hole but no vitals were hit lathe was very well secured some items that were packed inside were loose but unharmed.
  Having read and watched numerous YouTube and Internet videos about loose hardware was very true, so the first thing was to clean and tighten all hardware then leveled the stand then the lathe. Ran through the setup and run procedures with no problems. Did a chuck runout and found it have a TIR of .005" removed the chuck and cleaned chuck and headstock surfaces and had a TIR of .004. Moved the chuck jaws clockwise rechecked and bang TIR was .0005 I'm happy.
  Will be changing all fluids recheck level and do a tail stock alignment check and turn a test bar. I have never operated a lathe so very large learning curve is coming.
  Here is my attaboy for Grizzly (Thanks Ron) I was given a retroactive 5% discount after finally seeing the discount code.

Mike


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 16, 2015)

dang, that's a lathe and a half! You must be looking forward to making chips! Is that a rotatable grinding stand in the background? Neat idea..


----------



## m4banger (Dec 16, 2015)

mattthemuppet said:


> dang, that's a lathe and a half! You must be looking forward to making chips! Is that a rotatable grinding stand in the background? Neat idea..



mattthemuppet,

  Thanks! have never turned on a lathe in my life but I do like the idea of a new challenge as for the duel grinders no it's not rotatable but easy to move around. I try to do my grinding outside of the garage so I just slip a hand cart under it and reposition.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 16, 2015)

dayum, that's a hell of a first lathe. My first lathe came home with me on the front seat of my car! Neat idea with the grinder and I know what you mean about keeping grinding separate from everything else - I'm going to have to move mine to another room at some point as it leaves dust everywhere.


----------



## m4banger (Dec 16, 2015)

mattthemuppet said:


> dayum, that's a hell of a first lathe. My first lathe came home with me on the front seat of my car! Neat idea with the grinder and I know what you mean about keeping grinding separate from everything else - I'm going to have to move mine to another room at some point as it leaves dust everywhere.



Matthemuppet,

  My real intention for the lathe is to make parts for a 1930 Ford Coupe it's not near stock so there will be lots of bits and pieces to fab up.

Mike


----------



## Usmcdevildog (Dec 16, 2015)

I am in between the g0776 and the 4003g and dont know which way to go any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## m4banger (Dec 16, 2015)

Usmcdevildog said:


> I am in between the g0776 and the 4003g and dont know which way to go any ideas would be appreciated



  I'm really not the one to ask about a decision like that as I said I'm a total newbee, as of a month ago I just thought a lathe was about the neatest thing on the planet!

Mike


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 17, 2015)

m4banger said:


> Matthemuppet,
> 
> My real intention for the lathe is to make parts for a 1930 Ford Coupe it's not near stock so there will be lots of bits and pieces to fab up.
> 
> Mike



very cool! I hope to see pics of your projects in the future.


----------



## m4banger (Dec 17, 2015)

Usmcdevildog said:


> I am in between the g0776 and the 4003g and dont know which way to go any ideas would be appreciated



Devildog, 

   One reason I chose the G0776 was the controls on the Quick Change panel and DRO other than that I do believe most everything else is the same.

Mike


----------



## kingmt01 (Dec 23, 2015)

Looks good. Congrats.


----------

